

Twelve commandments for Beautiful Python code - edw519
http://commandline.org.uk/python/twelve-commandments-of-python-style-2008-04-25-19-00.html

======
ardit33
I still don't agree with the 80 characters per line rule. That's an old relic
rule from the 70s and 80s. In the time of wide screen displays, 1080x1600
resolution, there is no really need to cut off your code at 80 chars per line.

I'd rather have code that goes a 100-110 chars per line, then having a line
cut off, just to have only few characters in the second line; as it makes it
harder to follow thru code. Sure, at over 110-120 chars, it is time to cut
that line in two, but at 80, no need.

~~~
pg
The 80 chars per line rule goes back way beyond the 70s and 80s. It comes from
typesetting. If lines are too long, you lose your place when your eye moves on
to the beginning of the next line. Many years of experience showed that about
70 chars per line was optimal for text. It might be slightly different for
code.

~~~
ivankirigin
I don't read code like I read prose. A line of code tends to be a logical
unit. For example, breaking up arguments passed to a function across multiple
lines, just because you break the 80 char rule, doesn't make sense.

~~~
bootload
_"... For example, breaking up arguments passed to a function across multiple
lines, just because you break the 80 char rule, doesn't make sense ..."_

A good argument for concise languages?

~~~
ivankirigin
It is indeed.

------
danohuiginn
I'd planned to read this, then come back here and grumble about whatever it
had got wrong.

But it turns out, I agree with every word.

